# WindowMaker et login-app par defaut

## sieurVLD

Bonjour,

j'ai fais un emerge de WindowMaker et de login-app.

mais quand je boot j'ai XDM et XFree tout nu.

j'ai trifouillé /etc/init.d/xdm pour avoir login-app et mis un ~/.xinitrc avec "wmaker &" dedans.

quand je boot j'ai bien login-app, je me logue, la j'ai bien wmaker mais login-app reste apparent en fenêtre (je peux l'iconiser mais bon:)) 

ma question est : y a t il un façon normal de mettre par défaut login-app et wmaker ?

Merci

----------

## pounard

heu g pas bcp de réponses personnelement si ce n' est que tu n' a qua utiliser gdm ké tres bien et avec lequel g eu aucun pbm a installer... skinable et tout et surtout, avec lequel g jamais eu ce genre de pbm...

----------

## sieurVLD

ya des fois j'suis trop bete ! 

il faut metre "exec wmaker" dans .xinitrc et pas wmaker en bg !

tout marche nickel.

bon bah au moins ca fait plus de posts :)

yop.

----------

## pounard

héhé tant mieux keu t réussi a résoudre ton probleme  :Smile: 

----------

